# This Is Where I Ride!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

This is Dorian Equestrian Center! 

Front Of Upper Barn

















Front Entrance Upper Barn









Inside Upper Barn









Indoor Arena









Outdoor Arena









Lower Barn

















Inside Lower Barn









Fields/View


----------



## rosiesmum (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! that looks amazing!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I sorta hate you right now.....j/k

You would laugh so hard if you saw where I board. Your barn is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, that place is amazing, im moving in lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous place! I am so jealous!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG that really nice! makes my barn look like crap!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

L.u.c.k.y


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

WOW! I am so jealous. It must be expensive? Where is it?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow gorgeous place totally jealous..
naww i love my barn


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tasia said:


> WOW! I am so jealous. It must be expensive? Where is it?


It's not that bad actually  $300 for field board with a big run in, 2 big water troughs and big grassy pastures. Stall board is $575  and it's in campbell hall Ny


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

holy crap! that is better pricing then my barn and yours is bigger and fancier. except mine has a cross country course. haha.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG! you have no idea how jelous i am right now!:wink: My barn barely counts as a barn compared to this one. (i dont even have a ring to ride in :-()

Its beautiful, you must love it there! I wish I could board there!


----------

